# MGS 5: The Phantom Pain



## Ames (Apr 27, 2013)

I... wow... holy fucking shit... 

Have you guys seen this fucking trailer?

[yt]xw5t45tEPWQ[/yt]

Just watch it.  Holy fuck.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2013)

Will this be a movie like MGS4 was?????


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2013)

^I always click when I see his name.


----------



## veeno (Apr 27, 2013)

Dat music is beautiful.

On a related note, HOLY FUCK ANOTHER METAL GEAR SOLID.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 27, 2013)

The return of Naked Snake.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> The return of Naked Snake.


How now, there's underage kids on this forum.  You might want to go with covering your naked snake.


Imperial Impact said:


> Will this be a movie like MGS4 was?????


I kind of liked MGS4 for how much like a movie it was.


----------



## BRN (Apr 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> How now, there's underage kids on this forum.  You might want to go with covering your naked snake.
> 
> I kind of liked MGS4 for how much like a movie it was.



If only I could like this post twice for its excellent two points. :c

Either way, cheers to you - we know Kaz is back, we know shit's got real, and we know it's very possible that there's more than one Naked Snake. Horosho! Forget Solid Snake, Naked Snake is the true best character. I'm looking forward to seeing more. :3


ED:


Spoiler: the sexiest man alive


----------



## veeno (Apr 28, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> The return of Naked Snake.


They might pull another metal gear solid 2 and have somebody completely different.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2013)

>psycho mantis chick?
>flamelord volgin?

wat

[yt]kevw_xPL8Yc[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 11, 2013)

Have you guys seen the "project omega" teaser yet?

[yt]ydhPAi5Wtes[/yt]


----------



## Seekrit (May 11, 2013)

Hot damn another Metal Gear thread.

This looks amazing. Is it for current or next-gen consoles? And holy fuck balls was that _Ocelot _on the horse?


----------



## Corto (May 12, 2013)

It's for current gen. PS3 and 360.


AND FINALLY, WITH THE RELEASE OF THE PS4 AND XBOX 720 I'LL BE ABLE TO AFFORD A PS3.

REJOICE.


----------



## Seekrit (May 12, 2013)

Corto said:


> It's for current gen. PS3 and 360.
> 
> 
> AND FINALLY, WITH THE RELEASE OF THE PS4 AND XBOX 720 I'LL BE ABLE TO AFFORD A PS3.
> ...



Now's a really good time to get into PS3 and 360; with new consoles coming soon games for them will cost next to nothing. The news I won't have to shell out ludicrous amounts of euros to play new Metal Gear pleases me.

I'm excited for The Phantom Pain, but after watching these videos I'm very confused.


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2013)

oh man

Story looks fucking killer

[yt]K6WgLOjKxmI[/yt]


----------



## BRN (Jun 11, 2013)

JamesB said:


> oh man
> 
> Story looks fucking killer
> 
> [yt]K6WgLOjKxmI[/yt]



http://forums.furaffinity.net/signaturepics/sigpic30250_14.gif


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

I heard this was open world?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

You will _never guess_ who regrets selling his xbox yesterday.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 11, 2013)

i really want this game


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> You will _never guess_ who regrets selling his xbox yesterday.



Got a PS3?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Got a PS3?



I'll be getting my bro's one for free on PS4 launch day, so all will probably be well. I need to buy a tv sometime.


----------



## Corto (Jun 11, 2013)

Now I distinctly remember Kojima saying it was the last current-gen Metal Gear game, but now I'm not sure. It was part of the Xbox One announcement line, so maybe they made it next gen after all?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Corto said:


> Now I distinctly remember Kojima saying it was the last current-gen Metal Gear game, but now I'm not sure. It was part of the Xbox One announcement line, so maybe they made it next gen after all?



I don't know what to think anymore. As far as anyone knows it's still in development for current-gen consoles, and there are rumours a PC port is being considered.


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2013)

*Sweet lady jesus* I just realised that Metal Gear Excelsior is a reference to Crab Battle.


----------



## Ames (Jun 27, 2013)

Just bumpin this thread.

Also here's the uncut trailer I forgot to post a while ago, if you guys haven't seen it.

[yt]UMyoCr2MnpM[/yt]


----------



## veeno (Jun 27, 2013)

Im really exited for this.

But ocelot looks kinda...weird.


----------

